# Sperm Analysis



## abdulsami

I am 27 year old male married in Feb 2010. Still could not conceive. My sperm analysis and testosterone analysis reports are as below. Please Advise.


My testosterone count was: 316.

My sperm analysis report is
Quantity: 3ml
Colour: GREYISH WHITE
Transparency: OPAQUE
Viscousity: Viscous
Time of Liquification: 30 minutes
pH: 7.5
Fructose: POSITIVE
Total Sperm Count: 35 MILL/ML
Live Count: 30 MILL/ML
Sperm Per Ejaculate: 105 MILL
Percentage Motile Sperm: 87%
Rapid Linear Progression: 15%
Slow Linear Progression: 55%
Non Linear Progression: 30%
Normal Form: 45%
Large Oval: 30%
Amorphous: 25%
WBCs: 2


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I'm not going to be of much help because I'm not an expert in sperm analysis but I hope someone else can help you out. Nothing there stands out as abnormal to me but then again I'm not completely clued up on this.

Is there anyone that you can contact who can talk you through your results? I'm not sure if WTT is going to be the best section of the forum to get advice on this...Maybe ask in Long term TTC because they might have more experience and knowledge of this?

Hope you can conceive soon and best wishes :flower:


----------



## kintenda

Think you will have to talk it over with your specialist... as far as I'm aware none of us are experts in this area!! Just a bunch of broody women...


----------



## Twag

Not sure this is the right place for you! If you want to rant about being broody then it is great lol

Good luck I hope you find an answer


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hope you find your answers x


----------



## smokey

Its been a long time since my husband had his done but from what I remember adverage count per ml is about 50 mil so 105 mil for 3ml is pretty good amount to start with (anything over 15mil per ml is normal).

Ill help with as much as I remember but like the others say youll probably be better off looking in the ttc section.

My testosterone count was: 316.

My sperm analysis report is
Quantity: 3ml
Colour: GREYISH WHITE
Transparency: OPAQUE
Viscousity: Viscous  the fluid containing the sperm is thick and hard for them to travle but this can be because of the amount of time since sample taken as it gets thicker as it dries
Time of Liquification: 30 minutes anything under 60 is normal
pH: 7.5 normal is 7.1 - 8.0 so this is good
Fructose: POSITIVE
Total Sperm Count: 35 MILL/ML
Live Count: 30 MILL/ML good living amount
Sperm Per Ejaculate: 105 MILL 
Percentage Motile Sperm: 87% how many are moving correctly, normal is about 60% so this is good
Rapid Linear Progression: 15% how fast and straight they swim, normal is about 20%
Slow Linear Progression: 55%
Non Linear Progression: 30%
Normal Form: 45%how many dont have 2 heads and 3 tails :) good amount
Large Oval: 30% amount that are the correct shape
Amorphous: 25% odd shaped sperm with less chance
WBCs: 2 white blood cells, cant remember the normal amount but I know its ment to be low

Nothing realy pops out as being wrong with any of this , your testosterone levle is a bit low but that can change at different times of the day, was this done later in the day?
and thats somthing that can be changed with diet and excersise.

Id suggest talking to your dr about it and maybe a 2nd sample at a different time of day to see how they compare as so many things effect the report such as diet, time of day, how soon the sample was taken after previous ejeculation, how it was taken, how long before the test was done, the temp it was transported in.

Good luck though but I deffinetly dont see anything wronge or bad with that report :)


----------



## odd_socks

*As the girls said above maybe if u have a specialist u can talk with about it? also i know things like alcohol and smoking can effect sperm count so look into all that aswell *


----------



## abdulsami

Thank you all for your replies. Can anyone suggest me a site where I can put this report for analysis? Thanks again.


----------



## anniepie

I think the best thing is to speak with your specialist with who you had this done...

smokey- VERY impressed by your knowledge :D


----------



## puppymom

abdulsami said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Can anyone suggest me a site where I can put this report for analysis? Thanks again.

Why don't you ask your doctor/the clinic that did it for you? It surprises me that they wouldn't talk to you about it when you got it done.


----------



## smokey

anniepie said:


> I think the best thing is to speak with your specialist with who you had this done...
> 
> smokey- VERY impressed by your knowledge :D

Thanks :) thats what you get from years of having read up about such things because the dr's dont explain it very well :)

Maybe I missed my calling in life and should be a sperm counter :)


----------



## anniepie

smokey said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> I think the best thing is to speak with your specialist with who you had this done...
> 
> smokey- VERY impressed by your knowledge :D
> 
> Thanks :) thats what you get from years of having read up about such things because the dr's dont explain it very well :)
> 
> Maybe I missed my calling in life and should be a sperm counter :)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------

